

Things Entrepreneurs don't learn in college - axitkhurana
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/12/10-things-entrepreneurs-dont-learn-in-college/

======
msie
_Only one problem: when I arrived at the job, after 8 years of learning how to
program in an academic environment—I couldn’t program. I won’t get into the
details. But I had no clue. I couldn’t even turn on a computer. It was a mess.
I think I even ruined people’s lives while trying to do my job. I heard my
boss whisper to his boss’s boss, “I don’t know what we’re going to do with
him, he has no skills.”_

At first I was in disbelief of this. Then again:

\- he probably did no internships or coop programs

\- assignments were small projects with little collaboration with others

\- he only used sysadmin-administered computers

\- he was at a college at a time where mainframes and workstations were the
norm

\- he never did any pc programming outside of school

------
andyfleming
This article is a bit of an emotional roller-coaster. Some parts make me
laugh, other parts make me want to cry. Lol.

